
Why many restaurants don’t actually want you to order dessert (2015) - troydavis
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/02/10/why-restaurants-dont-always-want-you-to-order-dessert/
======
whazor
In Netherlands, where tipping is more rare. Restaurants try to upsell drinks
and hope to serve coffee after dessert.

------
davidgh
I figured this out years ago when I realized servers asked the question
“desert tonight?” and have the check indiscreetly in their hand ready to drop
on the table. It’s sorta like the neighbors asking you if you’d like to stay a
little longer as they are reaching in the closet for your coat.

~~~
tinus_hn
In the US servers have different incentives than the restaurant; they want you
to quickly build up a tab, pay and leave so they can get as much tips as
possible. They don’t care about the margins but about charging as much as
possible because the tips are percentage based.

------
todd8
I’ve noticed that restaurants have jumped in the “small plate” bandwagon
serving tapas style dishes of a few bites and meant to be shared. This isn’t
really my favorite kind of sit down dinning, but it allows restaurants to
generate larger tabs while making the organization in the kitchen easier —-
they send out dishes willynilly whenever they have a few ready.

------
moonka
Plus with cocktails and entrees, most people order their own. With deserts
I've noticed a lot of people tend to share. I bet appetizers are similar
(though a little more profitable) for restaurants.

------
Clubber
Good to know about dessert being a good deal. Not too worried about lingering
too long after I just spent $100 on a steak dinner for two though.

